# kde-plasma

## martimt

Boa tarde.

Instalei o kde, mas quando entro no kdm, dá a mensagem que faltam todos os pacotes do shell. Quais são estes pacotes? Agradeço desde já.

----------

## otakugeek

você qual versão do KDE ?

----------

## Xinitrc

Os básicos são:

emerge --ask kde-apps/kdeadmin-meta                  (Ferramentas administrativas)

emerge --ask kde-apps/kdecore-meta                   (Programas e simulador de terminal)

emerge --ask kde-apps/kdenetwork-meta             (internet e ferramentas de rede)

----------

